# Проблема с установкой PHP

## bcat

Господа подскажите где собака зарылась ....

    Есть машина с Gentoo прекрасно работает. На ней поднят apache & mysql. Пытаюсть поставить PHP вылетает вот с такой ошибкой .....

    y -lreadline -lncurses -lqt -lpspell -lpdf -lz -ltiff -lpng -ljpeg -lpanel -lncurses -lmysqlclient -lmhash -lmcrypt -lltdl -lexslt -lxml2 -lxslt -lz -ldb-4.1 -ldb-4.1 -lndbm -lgdbm -lcrack -lbz2 -lz -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lm -lnsl -lxmlparse -lxmltok -lxml2 -lz -lm -lcrypt -lcrypt  -o sapi/cli/php

    libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

    make: *** [sapi/cli/php] Ошибка 1

    !!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.10 failed.

    !!! Function php-sapi_src_compile, Line 538, Exitcode 2

    !!! compile problem

    !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

    я так понимаю что он не может найти libstdc++ .... эта библиотека входит в состав пакета gcc ... gcc обновил и он встал без проблем .... а что нужно ешо PHP ума не приложу .... подскажите кто чем может ....

----------

## YD

Судя по профилю, gcc-config стоит на нужном. Вероятно, у тебя gcc скомпилирован с флагом "nocxx". отключи его и перекомпиль.

----------

## bcat

Я так понимаю что дело в .ebuild .... я посмарел в него и увидел там вот такие строчки ..

RDEPEND="virtual/libc

        >=sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r4

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

        !sys-devel/hardened-gcc

        !uclibc? (

                >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040420-r1

                hardened? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20040529 )

        )

        amd64? ( multilib? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc-1.1 ) )

        !build? (

                gcj? (

                        gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2 )

                        >=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.1

                )

                >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2

                nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r4

        >=sys-devel/bison-1.875

        >=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

        amd64? ( >=sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r1 )"

PDEDPEN="sys-devel/gcc-config

        !nocxx? ( !mips? ( !uclibc? ( !build? ( sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ) ) ) )"

последняя строка PDEDPEN и там какраз есть !nocxx? .... 

только вот вопрос как собрать gcc с !nocxx?

----------

## dct

Проверь /etc/make.conf на счет USE=...... -nocxx .......

Check /etc/make.conf for USE=.... -nocxx ...

/dct

----------

## bcat

нее .... в make.conf в строке USE=".... nocxx...."  там вообще нет .. ща попробую прописать и пересобрать gcc а потом php ... мож получится

----------

## bcat

Не народ ...... неполучается никак .... что делать ??? как поставить PHP ????

----------

## viy

1. какая текущая версия gcc (gcc --version)?

2. попробуй запустить revdep-rebuild и повтори сборку mod_php

----------

## bcat

На данный момент версия gcc 

bash-2.05b# gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.5  (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

а вот как сделать revdep-rebuild ???? если возможно то напишите комнду полностью ....

----------

## dct

запости USE из make.conf.

----------

## bcat

 *dct wrote:*   

> запости USE из make.conf.

 

вот все что есть в make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

FEATURES="candy ..."

#USE=".... nls unicode...."

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo"

USE="nocxx"

----------

## doonkel

Что-то мне кажется

#fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5.3.3.4

или просто

#fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4

----------

## dct

 *bcat wrote:*   

>  *dct wrote:*   запости USE из make.conf. 
> 
> вот все что есть в make.conf 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> ...

 

С этого надо было начинать...

Как мне кажется проблема именно в этом самом USE

Глянь в /usr/portage/profile/use.desc строку начинающуюся с nocxx, у тебя сейчас c++ именно выключено.

Нужно поставить USE="-nocxx" 

Да и вообще есть смысл по моему сформировать в USE что собственно говоря тебе хочется получить.

----------

## viy

1) ставишь пакет app-portage/gentoolkit (очень полезный пакет, так что ставь);

2) a) запускаешь root'ом fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 -- так, как doonkel советовал.

2) b) если не поможет, запускаешь root'ом revdep-rebuild.

----------

## bcat

не мужики .... как всегда проблема оказалась на поверхности ... надо читать доку .... 

значит так ... мож кому и поможет ....

в /etc/make.conf прописал -nocxx  ... оказываетсяданная опция (без знака - ) отключает опцию поддержи компилятора gcc  .... для того чтобы ее включить, а это необходимо многим программам таким как fluxbox php и кстати mysql просто в /etc/make.conf необходимо прописать USE="-nocxx" ..... у меня такое сработало .... я просто почитал немного и оказалось что многие программы требуют поддержку компилятора С++ .... 

если что то прошу прощения ... я немного выпил ... раслабился после 3-х недельной нерватрепки и накануне празника 8 марта  :Smile:  ... да и ешо скажу ... apach2  очень плохо работает с php4 ..... я могу ошибатся но у меня админские скрипты отказались работать на apache2   с apache 1-3-35  все работает прекрасно .... вот такие вот дела

----------

## YD

Столько флуда, а в моём посте по-моему ясно было написано.

----------

## bcat

Извени не все такие ГЕНИИ как ты .... А вообщето когда отвечаеш то желательно немного дать коментариев почему именно так ....

----------

## [mipt]alucard

верно - a) запускаешь root'ом fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 -- так, как doonkel советовал.

тоже такой баг был

----------

## GreenDragon

 *bcat wrote:*   

> не мужики .... как всегда проблема оказалась на поверхности ... надо читать доку .... 
> 
> значит так ... мож кому и поможет ....
> 
> в /etc/make.conf прописал -nocxx  ... оказываетсяданная опция (без знака - ) отключает опцию поддержи компилятора gcc  .... для того чтобы ее включить, а это необходимо многим программам таким как fluxbox php и кстати mysql просто в /etc/make.conf необходимо прописать USE="-nocxx" ..... у меня такое сработало .... я просто почитал немного и оказалось что многие программы требуют поддержку компилятора С++ .... 
> ...

 

Странно, никогда не имел в USE "-nocxx" и прекрасно собираются до сих пор и 

```

# apache2 -v

Server version: Apache/2.0.53

Server built:   Mar 10 2005 04:23:33

```

 и 

```
#  php -v

PHP 5.0.3 (cli) (built: Mar  1 2005 13:38:50)

Copyright (c) 1997-2004 The PHP Group

Zend Engine v2.0.3, Copyright (c) 1998-2004 Zend Technologies
```

 и 

```
# # fluxbox -version

Fluxbox 0.9.12-gentoo-r1 : (c) 2001-2004 Henrik Kinnunen
```

 и 

```
# mysql -V

mysql  Ver 12.22 Distrib 4.0.23a, for pc-linux-gnu (i686)
```

----------

